# Does Teddy still look like a silver beige?



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Teddy is about five years old now and when I clip him his back is almost all silver - his top know used to be lighter - do you still think he is a silver beige?

The last pic was taken last week - of course its cloudy out..lol


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, Pamela, I've been watching to see what other folks have to say about Teddy's color. He looks silver in his body and top knot but has some beige/brown tinges, more pronounced in his ears. And his eyes and nose are lighter, but don't know if his nose and eye-rims would be considered liver-colored or not. Hopefully someone knowledgeable will comment soon. In the last photo, he looks like he has much more beige/brown in his coat.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

His coat is so silvery that I would say he looks like a silver beige. But I am not particularly knowledgeable about that either lol so hopefully someone else will chime in!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What color is Teddys skin?

I would say silver beige.....not confidently though


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I have no clue on color. I just wanted to say you got some great pictures. Love his smile.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi sskin is light - silver


----------

